# Trick Photo



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Wasn't sure if to post here, but here goes...

May Grandfather was always fishing. Going solo was no big deal for him.
He loved to fish the streams of PA for native trout. Browns, Brooks and Rainbows. We were always eating fresh fried trout. Well, here is the story behind this pic. 

It is actually a pencil art of a covered bridge over Ten Mile Creek in Western PA that my Uncle Lou did. One day he stood on another bridge, over a different creek and snapped a pic of his dad fishing. My grandfather knew of all the different creeks and , of course, where the fish were located, he mostly used a fly rod. Ten Mile was his secret spot.

If you look closely at the water ripple, near where my Pappy is standing, you can see where my uncle superimposed that photo onto this pencil art.

Needless to say, I have a print of it on my wall and I think it is a neet keepsake. Reason being...I believe this is the man I was molded after...My Grandfather Louis Mazzie. He taught me how to hunt, fish and cook and I am extremely grateful and proud to have this hanging on my wall. Also, nothing like a good ol black and white picture amongst all the colorful ones.

Enjoy...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I also noticed on the bottom left it says "Mill Creek" it is funny how many are named that. My father and grandfather also fished a creek called "Mill Creek". This brings back the fond memories of sitting around listening to their stories of fishing it. thanks again!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool story and pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

that's awesome man!! I got my fishing from my dad no doubt about it, but he hasn't drawn anything for me yet... I'll have to get on him! lol


----------

